# Screenshots V2. (Gogogogogo)



## NerdyMunk (Nov 24, 2011)

The old one is already a few weeks untouched, and I didn't feel like necroing it. And even if it didn't get locked, another one would be made soon. 
Huge ass cavern in Minecraft. Too late, already died in it twice. But I built a bridge across it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 24, 2011)

My SR character after that:


----------



## Aidy (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Kaamos (Nov 24, 2011)

Old screenshot, but best random party instance evar. We don't need no healers.




if you can't tell by the party list on the left, everybody was a warrior except one guy who was a lowbie tank.


----------



## iTails (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## shteev (Nov 24, 2011)

"Oh, hey, it's just me, standing really close to your junk."


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 24, 2011)

Huge ass cavern Minecraft V2: (slightly lighted, looking up from the bottom of it)


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 25, 2011)

http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/594703156228560066/30CD16241077C4CBCF030881EADCEE32AB91924E/
FUCK THA POLICE


----------



## Aidy (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 25, 2011)

I get that you like my bridge, but stop destroying it.




Creeper loves me. I do too, but don't find the front door. Thanks, bye.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 28, 2011)

No comment.


----------



## Flatline (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 5, 2011)

Keep this going...




Minecraft pyromaniac in the making. You can cook a pig without using an oven? Brainblast!




Conversation with a Creeper:
How was your day?
*nods head left and right*
Oh, not good?
This went on for a minute.




I finally came outside and the conversation Creeper approached me and well...
Well, at least he was kind enough not to blow up my door (far left). That hole will be kept there in remembrance of him.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow, you really like Minecraft, don't you?


----------



## Tezzereth (Dec 6, 2011)

One furry related picture from Champions Online and two odd glitches in Team Fortress 2, my favorite shooter. Please don't make fun of my crappy computer


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 13, 2011)

WIP




I wonder if I should keep my dirt house? (left side)


----------



## Aidy (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Kaamos (Dec 13, 2011)

tiny voice: "_What Happened?_"


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 19, 2011)

i finally did it!  i lost a piece of my makeshift landing gear but i touched down safely^^





unfortunately i didnt have enough fuel to get my astronauts home... they are doomed to stay on an orbit around the mun...


----------



## Flatline (Dec 20, 2011)

Skydiving Simulator 2011 Just Cause 2, bitches


----------



## Delta Fox (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is a cartography image of my Minecraft file I have worked on since January:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 20, 2011)

Looks like Simcity.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Flatline (Dec 28, 2011)

FFFFUUUU-


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 28, 2011)

Clots see me rollin'






they hatin'


----------



## Cain (Dec 28, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Clots see me rollin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that...
A KF Mod?


----------



## Aidy (Dec 28, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Is that...
> A KF Mod?



it is


----------



## Cain (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh you, steam!




You probably have to right click and 'view image' because it's been resized too much.


----------



## Cain (Dec 28, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEEAH DRAGON AGE II!
Take a look at the thing's name.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Cain (Dec 28, 2011)

Smelge said:


>


1) Are those...Dildos? D:
2) Scary ass clown
3) Nice name.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 28, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> 1) Are those...Dildos? D:



Phallic arrows.


----------



## Cain (Dec 28, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Phallic arrows.


o_o


----------



## Smelge (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Cain (Dec 28, 2011)

Smelge said:


>



THIS IS WRONG, SO WRONG.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 28, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> THIS IS WRONG, SO WRONG.



YET IT FEELS SO RIGHT


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 28, 2011)

I believe I can still fly.





The load screen didn't start, so I kept moving in an elevator forever


----------



## Smelge (Dec 28, 2011)

I think somethings gone wrong here...


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 28, 2011)

Obviously you put your head through the dryer.


----------



## Cain (Dec 28, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Obviously you put your head through the dryer.


Khajiit thinks he has misplaced something.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 28, 2011)

Ah. For some reason I registered that as a really small head rather than a missing one. 

I suspect brooms were involved.


----------



## Cain (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome, to my humble first-day abode.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Cain (Dec 31, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


>


What game is that?


----------



## Aidy (Dec 31, 2011)

Postal 3


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 31, 2011)

Waka Waka Waka





I CAN MAKE IT!!!




(And I did)


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 31, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Waka Waka Waka
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*NOSTALGIA* 

That was one of the first, like, real games I ever played. You know, other than, like, Gadget or Myst or whatever we could run on that PowerPC in the basement.


----------



## Flatline (Dec 31, 2011)

Practicing with my new wheel...


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey guises check out my sweet gold-plated Nerf Maverick. 






Too bad I can't use it.

Edit: Holy shit photobucket raped the quality on this thing


----------



## Aidy (Jan 2, 2012)

we were just driving along then suddenly this happened :c










WELCOME TO CATHARSIS


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 3, 2012)

Im santa. =D






:O


----------



## Flatline (Jan 4, 2012)

"Look, Ma! No wheels!"


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 4, 2012)

This is a screenshot of my home in a big forest.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/20120104113246.png/

This is a picture of my skin.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/20120104113312.png/


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 4, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> This is a screenshot of my home in a big forest.
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/20120104113246.png/
> 
> This is a picture of my skin.
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/20120104113312.png/


I suggest you put your nether portal in the middle of nowhere and away from your house. I've heard things can come out of there.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 4, 2012)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> I suggest you put your nether portal in the middle of nowhere and away from your house. I've heard things can come out of there.



Are we talking vanilla play or mods?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 4, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Are we talking vanilla play or mods?


Just in general.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 4, 2012)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Just in general.



Well I am prepared, I have enchated iron armor in case something happens. I am currently working on building a cobblestone road that will help me travel without having to use a map and it gives me something to build.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 4, 2012)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> I suggest you put your nether portal in the middle of nowhere and away from your house. I've heard things can come out of there.



There is a chance that a ghast can spawn from a portal but it is so rare. In all my hundreads of hours of playing I have only heard of this happening to one server I play on and I wasn't even on then. :<
You would have to idle for weeks. :S


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 4, 2012)

The retarded looking part of my house I talked about in VideoGame Nitpicks:








Speaking of retards, I think this creeper has a mild case of it. Jump only one block up, dude.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 11, 2012)

what the fuck


----------



## Aidy (Jan 11, 2012)

This man has beautiful arms.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 14, 2012)

*Warning: IMAGE DUMP BELOW.*
_A Cute Chipmunk Presents:_
Uncharted 2 Multiplayer
_Chapter ???:_
*The Deaths, The Not So Many Kills, And the LOLs (He sucks at shooters)
*




_Finally,_ my first kill! (screen left)...




Let's dance, biatch.




Hrah!




Yah!




I feel so inside you, girl.




Yes, I win! I got shot later on after, though. 




Nate shot a mini bazooka at my teammate, so I killed him (I'm the _only _one shooting at him)




Watch out, everybody, new breakdancer on the scene.

---
More Uncharted 2 to come, but it won't be a dump.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 14, 2012)

And the same in daylight






Rico used BUBBLEGUNS...it is not very effective


----------



## shteev (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks like I need a new spine.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 14, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


>


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 14, 2012)

dios mio Chipmunkboy you actually post something other than minecraft shots?

I got jumped by a bunch of furfags in AC Brotherhood





I could totally take all these guards.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 14, 2012)

I was having a great time on DarkRP again, I was roleplaying so seriously c:

This is me and my children





Here I am going to the local shop and buying some fresh produce :3





And finally, this is me and my new home which I got for a very very low price. I took it in my hands to install a new security system while I was at it.





Also sorry for the weird textures and errors, Gmod's being a bitch recently so yeah.

Also typical demoman :c


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 14, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> dios mio Chipmunkboy you actually post something other than minecraft shots?
> 
> I got jumped by a bunch of furfags in AC Brotherhood


Have fun getting treasures from their dens. No, really, it's a part of the game.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 26, 2012)

Forgive me for bumping :c






I made him my bitch, I made him crash land with a firebolt. He died shortly after :'c 

I also made this Sabre Cat do things to me, because I am a furry after all :v






Nah I actually just pressed the screenshot button by accident :3


----------



## Flatline (Jan 26, 2012)

skyrim.jpg


----------



## shteev (Jan 26, 2012)

Leave it to me to discover how to fall through the map.


----------



## grimtotem (Jan 26, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

star wars the old republic


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2012)

I made the most obnoxious truck ever in APB: Reloaded:

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Mentova/screenshot/612723433092714205?tab=public
http://steamcommunity.com/id/Mentova/screenshot/612723433092715045/?tab=public
http://steamcommunity.com/id/Mentova/screenshot/612723433092715801/?tab=public


----------



## Aidy (Jan 28, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I made the most obnoxious truck ever in APB: Reloaded:
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/Mentova/screenshot/612723433092714205?tab=public
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/Mentova/screenshot/612723433092715045/?tab=public
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/Mentova/screenshot/612723433092715801/?tab=public



Haha I love messing with people in APB.

Like, for example, going around in the biggest vehicle I can find (usually that security van or the big lorry thing), holding down the horn button and driving into people's cars

It's so fucking funny


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> Haha I love messing with people in APB.
> 
> Like, for example, going around in the biggest vehicle I can find (usually that security van or the big lorry thing), holding down the horn button and driving into people's cars
> 
> It's so fucking funny


I love running random players off the road who aren't in my mission.

Also I've seen people drive an armada of dump trucks around in formation and use them to run literally everyone off the road. It was glorious.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 28, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I love running random players off the road who aren't in my mission.
> 
> Also I've seen people drive an armada of dump trucks around in formation and use them to run literally everyone off the road. It was glorious.



APB really is great for that kind of thing, my character's got some unique tattoos. I haven't played in a while actually, I should get on there and piss some more people off D:


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> APB really is great for that kind of thing, my character's got some unique tattoos. I haven't played in a while actually, I should get on there and piss some more people off D:



I'm honestly kinda surprised that it seems to not be well liked. It's not an amazing game, but it's a fun little thing and pretty addictive. Then again, I only started it recently since it's free to play now. I never played the original release despite being tempted by the lure of "online GTA". :V


----------



## Aidy (Jan 28, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I'm honestly kinda surprised that it seems to not be well liked. It's not an amazing game, but it's a fun little thing and pretty addictive. Then again, I only started it recently since it's free to play now. I never played the original release despite being tempted by the lure of "online GTA". :V



I tried it when it was in Beta before the first one was even released, it was fun. I dunno, I've never been a big fan of MMOs. At least not playing seriously. I just play with my friends every now and then to mess around with people, I'm gunna see if I can find a screenshot of my character. I really like him :3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> I tried it when it was in Beta before the first one was even released, it was fun. I dunno, I've never been a big fan of MMOs. At least not playing seriously. I just play with my friends every now and then to mess around with people, I'm gunna see if I can find a screenshot of my character. I really like him :3



Evuh since I can remember I been poppin' my collah...


----------



## shteev (Jan 28, 2012)

Only I can fail this hard.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 28, 2012)

It didn't attack me when I first walked by it to get into this dead end.





When I tried walking by again it bitchslapped me twice and I died.





>Insert joke about tentacle rape here. 

I don't know why the game saves these screenshots so fucking small. I need to find a way to get it working with Steam.


----------



## grimtotem (Jan 29, 2012)

just click the add game button then the non steam game  button find said game in list then WA LA now if u run it from steam u get steam overlay and all the other goodies either that or just use the good old prt scr button and paste into paint like i do


----------



## Genobee (Jan 31, 2012)

APB:Reloaded. I'm on the Joker (US-East) server if anyone wants to play with this lizard sometime... that sounded a bit wrong, but still.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 31, 2012)

Stare at my beautiful Skyrim some more.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2012)

Genobee said:


> APB:Reloaded. I'm "Genobee" on the Joker (US-East) server if anyone wants to play with this lizard sometime... that sounded a bit wrong, but still.



My dude is also on Joker, on the criminal faction.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 31, 2012)

Genobee said:


> APB:Reloaded. I'm "Genobee" on the Joker (US-East) server if anyone wants to play with this lizard sometime... that sounded a bit wrong, but still.


I thought everyone abandoned APB though


----------



## Aidy (Jan 31, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I thought everyone abandoned APB though



They did when it died years ago. It's F2P now, has been for ages.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 31, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> They did when it died years ago. It's F2P now, has been for ages.



no I mean abandoned a horrible game thats only enjoyable if you have friends


----------



## Tao (Jan 31, 2012)

http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/632988191124039364/42D230FCDC0D99B74D1A78D40A996B6467CC389A/

The masterful facial textures of Global Agenda


----------



## grimtotem (Feb 4, 2012)

NEW SWTOR CLASS "Jedi Commando"


----------



## Milo (Feb 4, 2012)

krogans satisfy my weird alien fetish needs


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Aidy (Feb 4, 2012)

hello again dead island


----------



## Obtuse tail (Feb 5, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> Haha I love messing with people in APB.
> 
> Like, for example, going around in the biggest vehicle I can find (usually that security van or the big lorry thing), holding down the horn button and driving into people's cars
> 
> It's so fucking funny



SO IT WAS YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smelge (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Aidy (Feb 5, 2012)

Obtuse tail said:


> SO IT WAS YOU!!!!!!!!!



lmfao possibly, I do it all the time. If you see someone running around with giant dick tattoos all over him, and a bright pink car with a huge purple dick on it that'd be me.

edit:

okay, here he is, nsfw kinda


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 17, 2012)

This thread died. 
MC recent stuff:




Old Uncharted 2 stuff-
Destroyed someone with a grenade launcher V




Annoying skeleton guy was running around, so I silenced him.




Watcha thinking about?  V V V




^ I don't know, Uncharted stuff, I guess... ^


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 17, 2012)

NSFW hot tank-on-tank action


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 17, 2012)

I got thousands of screenshots of hundreds of different games.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 17, 2012)

Look at this here beautiful ass desert. >: {






OH MY FUCK!! It's Tremors all the Hell over again!!!


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 17, 2012)

Mining those planets was the funnest part of the game for me.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 17, 2012)

Uh oh!  Screenshot fight!


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 17, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


>



What's this from? Is that Chronicles of Riddick?


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 17, 2012)

Yep, Assault on Dark Athena.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 17, 2012)

This page could use more screenshots.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Anubite (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, i have roughly 2k screenshots, so here are some of my most recent ones. Some old as well. Games include, ARMA 2 OA mostly, Men of War, Red Orchestra 2 and DOW2, plenty more later.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Fernin (Jul 17, 2012)

Some old Forza 2 screens I'm rather fond of.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 17, 2012)

Alright, and here's a few more. I have thousands of TF2 screenshots, here's a handful of some of the better and or more more amusing ones. Or least least of those I was willing to spend the time looking through. @>@


----------



## Fernin (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 19, 2012)

I will never see color like this in another FPS for as long as I breathe the oxygen our plants graciously provide me.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 19, 2012)

It's a shame Serious Sam 2 ended up being so terrible.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Fernin (Jul 19, 2012)

Pffft, as far as I'm concerned, there is only ONE gun in metro. The Volt Driver. (and Tihar....)


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 19, 2012)

Fernin said:


> Pffft, as far as I'm concerned, there is only ONE gun in metro. The Volt Driver. (and Tihar....)


Yes, but you can't *stab* things with those. I like shanking stuff.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 20, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Yes, but you can't *stab* things with those. I like shanking stuff.



Lies. You can stab them with giant ball bearings. 8D


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jul 20, 2012)

http://imgur.com/4xerd

^outside of my house.

http://imgur.com/b42f8 

^farm and tree house in the distance.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 20, 2012)

i may as well post my swordgirls pics even though none of you will understand it.




That card  in the middle is a very rare card. The fact i was able to get is beyond a small percent of a chance.





The card in the upper above the maid girl is a spell that's main point is to make the health of both characters the average of the two, she played it on turn one where our health was even. NPCs are very silly.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 20, 2012)

Screenshot dump in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 20, 2012)

Doesn't get anymore broken than over 100 Serious Bombs with a Serious Damage powerup. Don't know how I got that many. It just started me with 150. :I

(O)-(O) The eyyyyeeesss...


----------



## Cynicism (Jul 23, 2012)

Killing some named and unnamed dragons in Skyrim. Werewolf is still the apex predator in my book.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 23, 2012)

Cynicism said:


> Killing some named and unnamed dragons in Skyrim. Werewolf is still the apex predator in my book.


Shhhhhh! Don't let some of the dragon furries hear you say that, their fragile egos would collapse in a storm of shit and rage. XD


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jul 23, 2012)

Fernin said:


> Shhhhhh! Don't let some of the dragon furries hear you say that, their fragile egos would collapse in a storm of shit and rage. XD



Ahem. :V

But seriously @ Cynicism how do you exactly kill them?


----------



## Cynicism (Jul 23, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Ahem. :V
> 
> But seriously @ Cynicism how do you exactly kill them?



My character is an alteration specialist, goes with the lycanthropy well. I just wear adept alteration robes, so those spells are effectively  trippled in power when I use them, thanks to perks. I dual cast before turning for the duration bonus to boot. A werewolf power attack interrupts a dragon and does some real damage. So all I had to do was wait for them to land before I got dragonrend. A grounded dragon is a dead dragon if it's fighting a proper werewolf.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 23, 2012)

Final Boss                                   She was giving me some trouble. Not too much, though.








Sexy 2nd boss. I love this game's style.





Final Boss: Mental Institution. I can't beat this. I either get destroyed by fighter planes or this big bitch runs me over.





Big boy!





Playin with portals.





Gorgeous...





Q^Q





Homie, it's like fuckin DISNEY! >: {





If I'm posting too many, let me know and I apologize in advance.


----------



## shteev (Jul 23, 2012)

Some of the shit that happens in Gmod is goddamned hilarious.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 23, 2012)

shteev said:


> Some of the shit that happens in Gmod is goddamned hilarious.



LOL!! I don't think I could enjoy that game, but seeing the wacky stuff other people do is DAMN entertaining.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 26, 2012)

Bulletstorm... I wonder if the the FPS market wasn't flooded, would it have gotten more acclaim. Such a good arcade like game. I loved it. c:

4 streams...easy                         8 streams...still easy                  ...dead











Trust me, these patterns aren't as hard as they appears.








-_-                                                                             ._.                                                                          o-o;


----------



## shteev (Jul 27, 2012)

Make a Minecraft server and this is one of the first things to happen.


----------



## Flatline (Jul 28, 2012)

Working on a Source mod, spent almost 50 hours working on the maps alone and it still looks like ass.
















To be fair, I've spent most of that time messing around with logic entities and stuff, but still.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 28, 2012)

It actually looks quite nice o:


----------



## Zoetrope (Jul 28, 2012)

Garrus get your face out of the door. :/


----------



## Flatline (Jul 28, 2012)

Gibby said:


> It actually looks quite nice o:



That's good to hear :3

I finally have decent ideas and motivation, but I'm still limited by my lack of skill/inexperience and Hammer being a dick. I don't think I will stop working on this but it might take years to finish >.>

EDIT: hopefully I can post more pictures soon, if I stop being retarded and not noticing obvious mistakes that cause the map to fail compiling


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 8, 2012)

D8


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow, here comes me to the rescue again.


----------



## WolfsFang (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Fernin (Oct 7, 2012)

Aside from the wings, that's most impressive. What mods you running for that?


----------



## WolfsFang (Oct 7, 2012)

at the time i was using these with superb enb


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Solaroo (Oct 7, 2012)

I figured out how to screenshots in Planetside 2


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Bulveye (Oct 8, 2012)

Some jerk in Skyrim told me to create a diversion and then sneak back. Not knowing that I had to talk to some guy, I stole all the platters out from under the food. That's not distracting!? 





Oh Helen! 





I broke my fish.


----------



## Linxan (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 9, 2012)

Linxan, where exactly are those from?


----------



## Linxan (Oct 9, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Linxan, where exactly are those from?


First two are from EVE online, regions Black Rise and Kor-Azor, respectively. The last is from Battlefield 3, caspian border.


----------



## gameboi9321 (Oct 13, 2012)

These are screenshots from the PSX game 'LSD - Dream Emulator'

VERY TRIPPY STUFF.
VERY.
_*â€‹VERY.*_


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 16, 2012)

Random map generator Oblige. Still a work in progress but shows promise! Old versions available for download too.





Brutal Doom mod for Zandronum and GZDoom utilizing my own modified IWAD maps.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 17, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> Huge ass cavern in Minecraft. Too late, already died in it twice. But I built a bridge across it.



That's... pretty regular-sized.



Glaice said:


> Brutal Doom mod for Zandronum and GZDoom utilizing my own modified IWAD maps.



Haha, I've been meaning to get Brutal Doom. That's the one where you can literally rip and tear, right?


----------



## Aidy (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 25, 2012)

Played and sucked at some Uncharted 3 to get screen captures.


----------



## Hydric (Oct 28, 2012)

My skyrim character Kulra (i don't play much but thought it was a nice shot)


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 29, 2012)

i am a caveman, and this is my story into space!

first, i went to the house of jetpack jesus for his blessing






then, i started my journey into space!





the task was not easy.  even with jetpack jesus on my side, the walk to space would be a long journey. but i will get there!









SUCCESS, I, IKRIT, HAS MADE IT TO SPACE! I HAVE GONE WHERE NO CAVE MAN HAS GONE BEFORE!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 4, 2013)

Guess I have to jumpstart this thread again, as usual.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 7, 2013)

When it comes to collecting the time stones I am simply the best there is. *Sonic CD.
*


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 8, 2013)

What, no love for my thread?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 8, 2013)

Saliva said:


> What, no love for my thread?


This thread was here first.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 9, 2013)

It's hard to be the dragon man, but someone's gotta do it. #Swagdragon


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 9, 2013)

...This is not as hard as it looks, I swear to fucking Christ. Yes, I still died.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...This is not as hard as it looks, I swear to fucking Christ. Yes, I still died.


Haha. Where does bullet hell end and actual Hell begin?


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 10, 2013)

I should probably stop using the steam screen shot feature, it compresses the images to hell and back. It's convenient though :/


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 10, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Haha. Where does bullet hell end and actual Hell begin?



Stage 5. :3

Believe it or not, NONE of that is what killed me. I ran into his leg like a fuckwit.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 10, 2013)

People be looking fresh to DEF in they suits. My boy swagged up like he about to get that job and make that paper! That detective guy is eyeballing him though...








Imperial Impact said:


> Someone gun b rapeded...



I see. And I thought I played obscure stuff. o-o


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I see. And I thought I played obscure stuff. o-o


She doesn't get raped.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 17, 2013)

Went back to Shadowrun. Now that I have a shotgun and Reflex Enhancements I'm unstoppable.






Also NiGHTS into dreams... is a cool game.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 18, 2013)

Play the first DLC by going to Oasis and you'll see why I think he's creepy.


----------



## pjt (Jan 18, 2013)

The math is strong with this one


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 25, 2013)

Did a screenshot run of F.E.A.R. 2 Project Origin and I ended up with over 10,000 screenshots.  After a lot of cuts and such I narrowed it down to 987.  Which I'm gonna have to narrow down again obviously.

I'll post some others later.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 25, 2013)

Big Bee, Little Bee, and mountains!


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 25, 2013)

I havent played PSO2 in a long time, mostly cause of work and constantly going out of my way to find the translation and applying it


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 26, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> I havent played PSO2 in a long time, mostly cause of work and constantly going out of my way to find the translation and applying it



Just keep the translation saved on your HDD somewhere and apply it the same exact way every time there's a patch. The translation hasn't changed in literally months.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Just keep the translation saved on your HDD somewhere and apply it the same exact way every time there's a patch. The translation hasn't changed in literally months.


>literally months
Last updated on January 23rd of this year
....
they have to patch it for major ones, mainly mission ones as everything else can be can be done with comprehension.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 26, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> >literally months
> Last updated on January 23rd of this year
> ....
> they have to patch it for major ones, mainly mission ones as everything else can be can be done with comprehension.



Must be for the later missions then, because I've been using the same one forever with the same result...unless you're using a completely different type of patch.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Must be for the later missions then, because I've been using the same one forever with the same result...unless you're using a completely different type of patch.


well i'm level 15 so yea I need the newer ones than ya


----------



## Cross (Jan 26, 2013)

I just re-textured some weapons for CSS. Does anyone look familiar?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 29, 2013)

Sadly I stopped taking screenshots of my games, now I just record everything.
So enjoy me playing TF2 dodgeball on one of my fave servers
[video=youtube;jaybvsSt06Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaybvsSt06Y[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 1, 2013)

Started Mother 3 on a whim and I can already see why it has such a cult following. I loved Earthbound, and I'm already liking this one a lot. 






 So awesome. 






 Just gotta make them cry.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 1, 2013)

Path of Exile - Diablo 2/Diablo 3 style free to play MMORPG done by an indie developer. Non-town regions are procedurally generated and still look quite nice.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 18, 2013)

Here's some _They Bleed Pixels_. As you can see the corpses are piling up. I think I died 120+ times in that level. Worf it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 24, 2013)

ONLY $11!?!?

Shit's a steal! Bought it in a heartbeat!


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 24, 2013)

Here's a couple of shots of my char in Skyrim.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 24, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> Here's a couple of shots of my char in Skyrim.


There's the guy! Cool. Wait, are you a furry or something :V


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 31, 2013)

Anyone who know this game gets a cookie. :3


----------



## Fernin (Mar 31, 2013)

Looks like LSD: Dream Emulator.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 31, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Looks like LSD: Dream Emulator.



You get a cookie!


----------



## Rasly (Apr 1, 2013)

have some screens

this one is from gunbound, one of those rare errors, when you dont know who to shot because one of enemys has the same color as your team





another funny moment


----------



## Qoph (Apr 9, 2013)

The beautiful world of Second Life combat 














And the result of returning to a public minecraft server after a week.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 14, 2013)

Nevermind, my links are busted.  le' sad.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 14, 2013)

I invite anyone who desires to, to have a look at my Steam-based Screenshots: http://steamcommunity.com/id/rilvor/screenshots/


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 14, 2013)

That boss in your first one was HARD!


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 14, 2013)

@ Rilvor what game is the first shot from?


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 14, 2013)

Serious Sam 3: BFE


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 15, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> @ Rilvor what game is the first shot from?



If you are curious about the game, please watch this.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 15, 2013)

Look pretty cool, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 19, 2013)

MEEEYOOOW!!!!1





I have no clue what's up with WipEout and giant cats.


----------



## Aidy (Apr 20, 2013)

Poor Tiger :c


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 23, 2013)

My char in Skyrim rocking some new armor.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 23, 2013)

:3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 24, 2013)

Don't mind me, Just posting the best Tales of games.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 24, 2013)

I thought it was Symphonia? That's what everyone told me.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 24, 2013)

Next best


----------

